# Fireplace Mantel



## Cody84 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a brick fireplace with a floating mantel that I am trying to remove. It is a 9 x 5.5 x 84 wood mantel. There is no trim, no screws that I can see, it seems like it is cemented into the brick, but I find it hard to believe that is the case. Any suggestions?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 14, 2012)

Most likely have to lift up and release it from the hanger brackets.  It may be painted in place and will require cutting the mating surface to the wall with a razor knife and firm hit upward to release it.


----------



## Cody84 (Apr 14, 2012)

I tried cutting the mating from the mantel but I wasn't able to lift it. I hit it a few times with the hammer to try knocking it free. After the hammer didn't work; I started sawing into it to see if I could figure how it was mounted. I found a large screw coming from inside the fireplace. I have attached a picture of the screw. If anyone has any suggestions or solutions, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cody84 (Apr 15, 2012)

I cut away everything around the mantel and still could not get it to budge, even with a few swings of the hammer. I decided to start cutting into the mantel to see if I could figure out how it was mounted and found a large screw that appears to be coming from inside the fireplace. I have attached a picture of this. Any ideas on how I should go about this one?


----------



## evstarr (Apr 15, 2012)

Since you've pretty much destroyed it anyway,  how about using a recip saw to cut it the rest of the way off?


----------



## Cody84 (Apr 15, 2012)

I thought about that, but the mantel actually goes about an inch into the wall and I'm not sure how I would completely remove it without tearing up studs or what ever is behind it. I am thinking about cutting some of the dry wall above it to see if I can get it off some how that way.


----------



## Cody84 (Apr 15, 2012)

So I cut some of the dry wall from above the mantel and there are several large bolts holding the mantel in place from behind. Now I am having trouble getting these bolts out. There is not a lot of room with the circulation ducts in the way. I can get a wrench on the bolts but they are not moving, one of them is not even tightened all the way down but it won't turn at all either. Any other suggestions?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 15, 2012)

In your photo you have one screw exposed if you could do that to all of them, perhaps you could use a hole saw without the center drill bit to cut the wood around the screw or drill 1/4" holes all around the screws.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 15, 2012)

You can cut the bolts off with the weapon of your choice.
Sawzall, hacksaw, Die Grinder with metal cutting disc, etc.....


----------



## Cody84 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. There were four large screws holding the manel up, I was able to get two of them out after cutting back the drywall and the other two I just cut off. Thanks again.


----------

